# Help With Garmin 320c



## Bluegill11 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hello All,

I opened my Garmin 320C to see what may be going on with the display. It has faint moving horizontal gray lines and no picture. I tried all the buttons and they seem to be fine (beeps with each button pressed).

I found a component that looked like it was burnt, and smelled burnt as well so I carefully removed it with a solder iron. I was told on another forum it's possibly a Small Outline Transistor with 3 legs. Please take a look at the attached photo w/ the arrow pointing and let me know what you think. I would like to try and repair it myself if I'm able to identify and find the correct part online (I have my own solder station). If anyone is familiar with this fishfinder and happens to know what this part is please respond.

Thank you in advance!
BG11


----------

